
How to make the most of your Website Feedback Tool - MattBearman
https://www.bugmuncher.com/blog/make-the-most-of-your-website-feedback-tool/#.Wt9TrXP5mbE.hackernews
======
cvshane
>Errors are opportunities

I love this. I've found that my most engaged users are the ones that report
errors, churn less, etc.

